# My fortunate boy



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Coming October, I will be celebrating his 5yo 3rd birthday with me. I found the one and only pict of him when he was a stray while backing up my folders.

This was taken 3months after we first found him, after much heavy feeding. We weren't able to take picts of him prior to this cos he was too scaredy and will never come up close enough for a good pict. We can only put food down and leave, stealing a peek from afar.








This is what he is now with one of his 1st birthday gift, gaining so much weight.








On his 2nd birthday, I got him a cat tunnel.

For his coming birthday, I got him 2 cardboard house and a Yeowww! cigar instead of banana.








Fortunate cat, he may be FIV+, but compared to his other pals still in the street, he is a fortunate cat.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He is indeed fortunate!! What a sweetie he is!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

One in his room, one in the hall.








He is the fortunate ones, maybe the unfortunate ones is "Me", not fortunate enough to have a friendly and a lap kitty, lol...


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy birthday ET! Looks like he's living the dream, you've done great with him


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I love that pic of him in the cat house- such a handsome boy! Happy birthday ET!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes a fortunate boy and I also like the photo of him in his house


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Cute cat. Almost looks calico with multiple color patches? That house name "Cat house" could have a different meaning depending on where you live.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Meow! thank you Jakiepoo, CatMonkeys for your birthday wishes.

koneko otaku - theres another meaning for "Cat house"?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww happy birthday ET! What a wonderful story. Thank you Snowy, for sharing him with us and especially debunking any myth about taking home a virus-positive cat.

Lol koneko, our shelter is called The Cat House and our t-shirts say "support your local cat house." -- a source of some controversy...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday ET!! I think you're a Very Handsome Boy and your "mama" is such a good one!
She's always looking for ways to take care of you!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

aww, he is very fortunate indeed! Happy birthday, ET!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

snowy, he's grown into a healthy kitty, and very handsome! He just looks so happy in his little cat house. 

Ohhhhh....*that* other cat house! LOL. Well, there are no girl kitties at snowy's...


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Meowww! thank you for all the birthday wishes! Though its still early, I shall make my wishes now "meowww...meoww...meow!". What wishes did I make? oh well, what your gals/boys at home wishes for, the rest? up to your imagination, meowwww...

Peek-a-boo!!! mama thinks I'm cute, meowww!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a cat with FIV - long term foster along with her son who doesn't have it - lovely to hear that your baby is doing so well.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

What a sweetheart he is, and one lucky boy. Thank you for taking in a kitty who needs you.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> Thank you Snowy, for sharing him with us and especially debunking any myth about taking home a virus-positive cat.





howsefrau32 said:


> What a sweetheart he is, and one lucky boy. Thank you for taking in a kitty who needs you.


It was fate that brought us together. I don't deny it was hard when I decide to take in an FIV+ kitty as my 1st cat. No experience coupled with a lack of knowledge about cats in general, ET being scaredy and bitey makes it even tougher for me initially. But, we all can and do learn along the way. I picked up lots and lots of knowledge and tips here. It isn't all that bad having a FIV+ kitty after all. He is still healthy for now and is vomitting alot less the past couple months.

I can't possibly help and save every cat, but I do feel good at times knowing I am helping one needy cat.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Arianwen said:


> I have a cat with FIV - long term foster along with her son who doesn't have it - lovely to hear that your baby is doing so well.


How is mama cat now? Hope she is doing well too.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You sure turned on your heart light to a cat in need!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday ET and I agree with your momma, you are cute. Love those last photos in his cathouse


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG those last two pics are so cute! The second one just cracked me up! What a character he is.


----------

